# Razr Maxx with unlocked Bootloader?



## ChaosX

Could this be true? If so, I'm dumping my Moto X.

http://www.gizbot.com/mobile/motorola-mobile-2/motorola-razr-maxx-to-come-with-unlocked-bootloader


----------



## mtrain

ChaosX said:


> Could this be true? If so, I'm dumping my Moto X.
> 
> http://www.gizbot.co...cked-bootloader


Doubt that's coming to Verizon.


----------



## TwinShadow

Actually, I think this is slightly old news. Considering that that post in particular is a month old, the Developer Edition only has seen an international release, but whether or not comes to Verizon is another matter. The post does state that Verizon will have it at $300 from signing a two year contract, but if it holds remains to be seen. Honestly, this still isn't enough of a reason to get a RAZR as I don't like the idea of an irremovable battery.


----------



## ChaosX

TwinShadow said:


> Honestly, this still isn't enough of a reason to get a RAZR as I don't like the idea of an irremovable battery.


But I'm told that there is a way to force a restart, as tho you had removed the battery. And I read one review that suggested that you almost couldn't kill this phone in less than about 17 hours. That would be soooo nice.


----------



## TwinShadow

ChaosX said:


> But I'm told that there is a way to force a restart, as tho you had removed the battery. And I read one review that suggested that you almost couldn't kill this phone in less than about 17 hours. That would be soooo nice.


True, there is a hardware reset built into the phone itself. My beef is that, in the rare event the battery does go bad, a user can't just simply replace the battery with a new one bought in a store like you can with the Bionic, Droid X, or most of your other Android devices. You would have to take it to Verizon in order to get a new battery. Its a rare event, but I don't want to be one of those where that does happen, which is why I don't like the idea of an irremovable battery by conventional means. Anyway, I'm sidetracking from the original topic..

Late Edit: Don't get me wrong, the RAZR is a good phone, just not for me really.


----------

